# Üveg vs. palack



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Szerintetek lehet-e _üveg_nek nevezni olyan _palackot _(vagy hasonló "edényt") akkor is, ha nem üvegből készült?

Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem igen, mert nem csak az üveget mint anyagot jelenti a szó, hanem a palackot (flaskát, flakont stb.) is. (A szótár is megerősíti.)


----------



## Tina55

Én gyakran mondom üvegnek a műanyag palackot, és mindenki érti, mire gondolok. Szerintem helyes, így terjedt el a köznyelvben.


----------



## franknagy

Egyetértek Zsannával és Tina55-tel.


----------



## tomtombp

Ezen én is sokszor gondolkodtam, mert én is használom. Sem a flakon, sem a palack nem hangzik természetesen.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ... Sem a flakon, sem a palack nem hangzik termeszetesen.


Nekem se. Újabban a palackot már kezdem használni megkülönböztetés végett, de mindig "bizonyos fenntartásokkal".


----------



## franknagy

tomtombp said:


> Sem a flakon, sem a palack nem hangzik termeszetesen.



A flakon szó elején egy magyartól idegen mássalhangzó-torlódás van. Másrészt pedig egy nagyon új szó. Még nem volt ideje honosodni.
A palack végén a -ck gyakori: barack, tarack, stb. Természetes, hogy egy szó jelentése a technika fejlődésével módosul, sőt kiterjed. Így jelenthet az üveg más anyagokból készült folyadéktároló, bedugaszolható kisméretű tartályt.


----------

